# Exercise and mastitis



## maighdhlin (Feb 27, 2003)

Pre-DD I ran 20 miles a week. After she was born, I have tried a couple of times to get back on an exercise kick and each time I have come down with mastitis. Each time I have tried to start slowly when I started exercising again - I've tried slow jogging (i.e shuffling) walking on an incline, lifting light weights, stationary bike, etc. At first I blamed the sports bra and tried a new sports nursing bra. Then I blamed the impact (too much jiggling) and switched to low impact. Now I'm wondering if it's the weights. Anyone else have this problem? Yoga and walking seem to be my only safe bets these days, but I miss the endorphins and the sense of being "powerful" that you get from lifting weights and running.

I'm also wondering if despite the fact that I feel I'm taking it easy, that I'm really overtaxing myself and just wearing down too much (my DD still gets up every 2 to 3 hours and I work part time so I am constantly exhausted).

Any advice?







:


----------



## schatz (May 6, 2003)

I too ran pre- DD but haven't done much of it since. I find it too uncomfortable and haven't been able to find the time (though this is mostly due to continuous home renovations).

But, my SIL ran post-baby with both her kids and did fight plugged ducts and mastitis a lot. When I came down with my only instance of mastitis due to a plugged duct, I was at her house and she knew immediately what it was and how to cure it (that's when she told me how she got it all the time from running while bfing).

Sorry I don't have better advice.


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

I had mastitis once but was prone to plugged milk ducts with both of my babies, especially in those first 6 months.

I work as a firefighter and also teach aerobic classes. So I was very active pretty much right away after the births of both of my babies. I didn't go back to my jobs until closer to 4 months but did start weight training, running and walking and biking etc within the first month.

I now think that it probably was to much and I did feel stressed alot whichi doesn't help.

I'd advice you to continue working out but make sure you get a lot of rest. Nurse right before exercise and directly after to empty the breast. I needed a supportive bra. So if you do wear underwires or a tight bra, take it off right after your workout


----------



## nancg (Mar 1, 2002)

I have several thoughts -
first Title IX sports (they are on-line) has great running bras.
Dehydration can cause mastitis.
Sleep deprivation/fatigue can also make you more prone to mastitis.

I am running, and haven't had any particular problems, but I have noticed that alcohol (more than one drink) tends to give me mastitis, so I suspect the dehydration.

Good luck!
Nancy


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Impact exercise or using my arms to bear weight (push ups) gave me plugged ducts as well. I finally found the Blue Canoe Jane tops and these solved the problem- they are supportive without confining. Any sports bra gave me a plugged duct. I think because of my toddler's nursing patterns, the side ducts were most full and these got squished in a regular sports bra.


----------



## kaismom (Aug 20, 2002)

I just found this thread through a search and wonder if you found a solution. I am about 3 mos pp, tandem nursing and have been duing a Curves workout for about 4 weeks now. Since then I've had 2 really bad plugged duct episodes - like knocked out body aching weak lady. Not full on mastitis thank goodness I had that once and thought I was dying. Anyway I'm so frustrated I want to get back to a fit self and find myself so much better at being a mom if I've gotten a bit of a workout but these plugged ducts are really a pain.

I thought of a new bra but I'm like a DD while nursing and really need the support. Do the blue canoe tops provide enough?


----------

